# Tonina sp. ?



## 5190 (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi!
I guess with Tonina sp. Manaus. What do you think?


----------



## 5190 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Eriocaulon setaceum*

What do you think, Eriocaulon setaceum


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, I think that's what it is.


----------



## 5190 (Dec 2, 2005)

Thank you for your answer. The store had sold this plant to me as a Tonina sp.


----------

